# *Spoilers FabFitFun Winter 2013 box



## kitnmitns (Nov 17, 2013)

Because it is time!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 18, 2013)

As of now, I think I'm sticking around! Hope it's a good one!


----------



## skylola123 (Nov 18, 2013)

So am I! I really enjoyed Falls box. What are some items on your wish list for winter?


----------



## Bjorg Hilmars (Nov 18, 2013)

I've  heard that they are going to "try" to ship it before christmas....but we will see  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I hope so  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jordiemac3 (Nov 20, 2013)

Spoiler #1!!!

Not sure if any of you have seen this, but one of the blogs I follow, Ramblings of a Suburban Mom, posted this today.



Spoiler



http://www.ramblingsofasuburbanmom.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/KEH_8411_grande.jpg

Each box will be receiving a "Never Ending Necklace" from The Giving Keys. The value is $55 for each necklace and the keys are repurposed as well with a one word message on them. The idea is to pass on the necklace when you feel that someone else needs the message more than you. Or you could just keep it forever because it is adorable!



Thanks to @JenniferV for this update! Not sure if she was the first to post online, but I saw her's first, so I am giving her credit!


----------



## ItsASubInABox (Nov 21, 2013)

Just got my fall box today. Decided I will stick around to see what the winter box will bring. Hope it's a great box!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jordiemac3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Spoiler #1!!!

Not sure if any of you have seen this, but one of the blogs I follow, Ramblings of a Suburban Mom, posted this today.



Spoiler



http://www.ramblingsofasuburbanmom.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/KEH_8411_grande.jpg

Each box will be receiving a "Never Ending Necklace" from The Giving Keys. The value is $55 for each necklace and the keys are repurposed as well with a one word message on them. The idea is to pass on the necklace when you feel that someone else needs the message more than you. Or you could just keep it forever because it is adorable!



Thanks to @JenniferV for this update! Not sure if she was the first to post online, but I saw her's first, so I am giving her credit! 
Oh man, that is AMAZING and so up my alley...they couldn't have picked a better item or spoiler to keep me lured in...I need to find out when they will be billing so I can make sure to have enough money on my card...


----------



## mckondik (Nov 21, 2013)

I think I'm staying for another round.. I keep thinking this time they'll do everything right 




  I've enjoyed my boxes thus far.. plus I'm too lazy to cancel??   I think this is surpassing Pop Sugar for me, which includes a bit too many homey items for my needs at the moment.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mckondik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think I'm staying for another round.. I keep thinking this time they'll do everything right 



  I've enjoyed my boxes thus far.. plus I'm too lazy to cancel??   I think this is surpassing Pop Sugar for me, which includes a bit too many homey items for my needs at the moment. 
In my mind, I tell myself that they've really only sent out 3 boxes, so it's totally reasonable that they haven't worked out the kinks yet. Makes me feel a little better about not giving up on this one yet...haha


----------



## MKSB (Nov 21, 2013)

I've been pretty psyched about this box thus far. I DO like the homey items in PS though. I am just hoping FFF stays quarterly so I can still afford it or else I'll have to choose between this and PS and I really love them both for different reasons.


----------



## tnorth1852 (Nov 21, 2013)

So pumped for this box. The spoiler has me SOLD!


----------



## Bjorg Hilmars (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So pumped for this box. The spoiler has me SOLD!
Me too! I'm so excited now, forgot about all the problems this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleygo (Nov 21, 2013)

This spoiler feels like it was made for me. Now I just have to hope the rest of the box was tailored for me to and I will be one happy camper. Even still I used the Winter10 code (don't think it works anymore) and got the box for $40 so even if I hate everything else I am up $15! YAY! Excited!


----------



## tnorth1852 (Nov 21, 2013)

Does anyone know when we will be charged for the winter box?


----------



## MKSB (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Does anyone know when we will be charged for the winter box?
I think they'll charge in December/early January and ship in January. Last time around they charged in September/early October and shipped in October.


----------



## jordiemac3 (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MKSB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think they'll charge in December/early January and ship in January. Last time around they charged in September/early October and shipped in October.
I heard that they were trying to ship before christmas? Not sure if their is any truth in this, but a girl can dream!


----------



## MKSB (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jordiemac3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I heard that they were trying to ship before christmas? Not sure if their is any truth in this, but a girl can dream!
Yes you are right! I just saw that on another thread that someone had talked to them and he said by/around Christmas. Yay!


----------



## rachelshine (Nov 29, 2013)

Just got this email from them: 

Hello VIPs! We have breaking #FFFVIP news: your splendiforous, too-good-to-be-true, super-fab, awesome-taculor Winter VIP Box is *shipping in time for Christmas. *Better still, we've loaded it with over *$225 of delight, *making the Winter VIP Box our biggest &amp; best box ever.  

$225! Wahoooooo. So based on the previous spoiler, that'll be $170 worth of other goodies!!

 They also have a $20 savings on an annual sub, but I'm passing.


----------



## MissKellyC (Nov 29, 2013)

> Just got this email from them:Â  Hello VIPs! We have breaking #FFFVIP news: your splendiforous, too-good-to-be-true, super-fab, awesome-taculor Winter VIP Box isÂ *shipping in time for Christmas.Â *Better still, we've loaded it with overÂ *$225 of delight,Â *making the Winter VIP Box our biggest &amp; best box ever. Â  $225! Wahoooooo. So based on the previous spoiler, that'll be $170 worth of other goodies!! Â They also have a $20 savings on an annual sub, but I'm passing.Â


 Saw the post on FB but haven't gotten an email yet... Glad I stuck around for this one though! =)


----------



## jbird1175 (Nov 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got this email from them: 

Hello VIPs! We have breaking #FFFVIP news: your splendiforous, too-good-to-be-true, super-fab, awesome-taculor Winter VIP Box is *shipping in time for Christmas. *Better still, we've loaded it with over *$225 of delight, *making the Winter VIP Box our biggest &amp; best box ever.  

$225! Wahoooooo. So based on the previous spoiler, that'll be $170 worth of other goodies!!

 They also have a $20 savings on an annual sub, but I'm passing. 
Between this and the necklace spoiler...so tempting to try to resub but I'm gonna try to be strong. Holidays and all....oh and the $100 I already dropped on the LE popsugar box. I hope you ladies get something good and that there are no issues with the the boxes to boot!


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Nov 29, 2013)

Hopefully the spoiler comes in other metals besides gold. I don't wear gold, only silver, and I can't remember any of the jewelry items coming in anything but gold for any boxes I'm subscribed to.

Sorry for all the white text above  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (Nov 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ChicagoBlonde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hopefully the spoiler comes in other metals besides gold. I don't wear gold, only silver, and I can't remember any of the jewelry items coming in anything but gold for any boxes I'm subscribed to.

Sorry for all the white text above  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Maybe you can try calling and asking / specifically requesting silver


----------



## dehemmi (Nov 30, 2013)

Does anyone know when we'll be charged for the Winter FFF boxes?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JenniferV (Nov 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dehemmi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone know when we'll be charged for the Winter FFF boxes?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I feel like I read 12/5 or 12/6 in an e-mail they sent?


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 2, 2013)

Excited for winter! New spoiler listed: https://mobile.twitter.com/GiulianaRancic/status/407563087722459136/photo/1


----------



## annifer (Dec 2, 2013)

> Excited for winter! New spoiler listed: https://mobile.twitter.com/GiulianaRancic/status/407563087722459136/photo/1


 I hope I can use these. I have small ears and earphones don't usually stay well.


----------



## rachelshine (Dec 2, 2013)

Spoiler



Quote: Originally Posted by *annifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I hope I can use these. I have small ears and earphones don't usually stay well.


Well, if it's the one's that are pictured, they retail for about $40 http://truenergy.la/earphones/inspired/ and have 3 earbud sizes


----------



## DorotaD (Dec 3, 2013)

I just went into my account and saw that we're going to be billed on the 4th!


----------



## shy32 (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DorotaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





I just went into my account and saw that we're going to be billed on the 4th!
Oh! that's good to know. Thank you for posting!


----------



## NewportSweetPea (Dec 3, 2013)

I've enjoyed these so far. I didn't have any issues with them last month. I was in the first group mailed out but my bliss came so fast after. It does feel like a long time since I got it. Crazy how some are just getting fall box.


----------



## MissKellyC (Dec 3, 2013)

So far I'm liking both revealed items! Even though I just bought a new pair of headphones.... Lol I saw they posted about a twitter party with Lorna Jane.. Think any of her products will be in the box?


----------



## rachelshine (Dec 4, 2013)

@MissKellyC I'm hoping it's not socks! They keep mentioning socks in their emails haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissKellyC (Dec 4, 2013)

> @MissKellyC Â I'm hoping it's not socks! They keep mentioning socks in their emails haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â


 Lol! Yeah, no socks would be fine with me! But maybe something else? I mean they did get our sizes.... I did get my invoice today so hopefully the box is on it's way soon! =D


----------



## rachelshine (Dec 4, 2013)

Ohhh, got my invoice too! I remember them saying that we should get our boxes before Christmas, so hopefully that's true! I want that necklace  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## missemiee (Dec 4, 2013)

I just got charged today and I don't remember getting charged sales tax on my previous boxes. It says on the invoice CA sales tax, but I live in Colorado. Anyone have this issue? Or am I just not remembering getting charged sales tax before?


----------



## MissKellyC (Dec 4, 2013)

> I just got charged today and I don't remember getting charged sales tax on my previous boxes. It says on the invoice CA sales tax, but I live in Colorado. Anyone have this issue? Or am I just not remembering getting charged sales tax before?


 That's odd.... I live in Kansas and wasn't charged tax... I'd email or call.


----------



## missemiee (Dec 4, 2013)

> That's odd.... I live in Kansas and wasn't charged tax... I'd email or call.


Thank you!! I'm not crazy then. Lol. I'm going to email them now.


----------



## MissKellyC (Dec 4, 2013)

> Thank you!! I'm not crazy then. Lol. I'm going to email them now.


 No you are definitely not crazy!! Lol hopefully they can get it resolved quickly for you! =)


----------



## missemiee (Dec 4, 2013)

> No you are definitely not crazy!! Lol hopefully they can get it resolved quickly for you! =)


 They just emailed me back and said that it was a mistake and have already credited back to my account. So that was pretty quick! I know there was the issues with the double charging for the last box and their customer service seemed to get that taken care of fairly quickly for those that it effected. So far it seems like they have really good customer service  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissKellyC (Dec 5, 2013)

> They just emailed me back and said that it was a mistake and have already credited back to my account. So that was pretty quick! I know there was the issues with the double charging for the last box and their customer service seemed to get that taken care of fairly quickly for those that it effected. So far it seems like they have really good customer service  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Glad to hear it! =) I think they definitely learned a lot after their first box! Lol


----------



## brandyk (Dec 5, 2013)

oh lord i really do hope its not socks. everyone is sending socks!


----------



## DorotaD (Dec 5, 2013)

Soooo bummed! Unfortunately (due to financial reasons) I had to cancel my sub. This is my fave sub!! I hope I'll be in a better situation next season so I can reactivate


----------



## nectarbean (Dec 7, 2013)

I'm irrationally excited for this box. I really can't wait until someone receives theirs and posts pics.


----------



## MissKellyC (Dec 7, 2013)

> I'm irrationally excited for this box. I really can't wait until someone receives theirs and posts pics.


 Yessss!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 8, 2013)

I am excited about this one, too. I know they have had their issues but I think the boxes have been getting progressively better!


----------



## shaste81 (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm super excited for this box! I was debating on putting all my boxes under the tree and waiting until Christmas to open, but who am I kidding.. I barely shut my front door before ripping into them.


----------



## xoxcel6 (Dec 8, 2013)

I cannot wait for this box!  I love everything about the necklace and that item alone is worth more than what I paid for this box (I got $10 off due to shipping issues from my last box).  This is quickly becoming my favorite sub...I wish it came every month!


----------



## skylola123 (Dec 8, 2013)

I guess I am the only one but I am excited if they were to send socks!

It snows and gets really really really cold here and never seem to have enough socks. Specially when walking around on cold floors. 

But overall I am beyond excited for this box! Hopefully they have worked out their kinks and we all get our boxes before Christmas!!!!


----------



## annifer (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I guess I am the only one but I am excited if they were to send socks!

It snows and gets really really really cold here and never seem to have enough socks. Specially when walking around on cold floors. 

But overall I am beyond excited for this box! Hopefully they have worked out their kinks and we all get our boxes before Christmas!!!! 

You're not the only one! I would love to get socks also!


----------



## MKSB (Dec 8, 2013)

I doubt they'll send socks, tbh. If we're going by the format of the last boxes, they usually send one fashion item (the necklace in this case), one fitness (the headphones) and then the rest is food and beauty products.

I'm hoping for nice hand cream as always, and some chocolate, also as always.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I wish there was a subscription box that just sent a candle, a hand cream and some chocolate once a month. I would probably drop half my subscriptions. LOL


----------



## ashleygo (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm really hoping for some hot cocoa and good eye cream or a lip scrub. Excited to see what's inside regardless. Hoping the boxes start to ship soon. I would like to be able to use anything I don't like as additions to some people's xmas presents.


----------



## MissKellyC (Dec 9, 2013)

Just got an email confirming we will get it before Christmas as it will ship by the end of the week! Also apparently E! News will be revealing some of the items on tonight's show!


----------



## ItsASubInABox (Dec 9, 2013)

> Just got an email confirming we will get it before Christmas as it will ship by the end of the week! Also apparently E! News will be revealing some of the items on tonight's show!


 I got an email too!!! When does E! News air on TV?


----------



## dawn767 (Dec 9, 2013)

Did anyone get to watch E! News to find out the spoilers? I didn't get home in time to see it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissKellyC (Dec 9, 2013)

I just set my DVR to record the one at 1030 (central) ... Hopefully it's the same one!! I'm at work, so I can't watch til I'm off but I'll post as soon as I watch if no one else does. =)


----------



## rachelshine (Dec 9, 2013)

Yayyyy @ our boxes shipping by end of week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Debating going spoiler free or not.... (who am I kidding lol!)


----------



## cougar207 (Dec 9, 2013)

The video is actually posted on EOnline. There is a shot of the box around 1:40. I watched it on my phone, so I didn't really get specifics. However, if you want to be spoiled, then you will definitely get an idea by checking it out. Can't wait for the box to arrive!


----------



## Trae (Dec 9, 2013)

Question...are the charges that they just took ( Dec 2013) for this upcoming box or a 2014 box? I am so confused about if I paid for this box already or not. ..lol


----------



## MKSB (Dec 9, 2013)

Anybody have a link to the video?


----------



## IgnaTampa (Dec 9, 2013)

http://www.eonline.com/news/489061/giuliana-rancic-s-2013-holiday-gift-guide-for-women


----------



## dawn767 (Dec 9, 2013)

There's a pic I found of it. It's kinda blurry...can anyone make out the details of what's in it? It doesn't look like as much compared to last time.

Here's what I could make out from the pic and video clip:
Simple Foaming Face Wash
Skyn Iceland Hydro Cool Firming Eye Gel
Beauty For Real Lip Gloss

Bioxidea Miracle 24 Face Mask
NYX Eyeshadow Palette 

From previous spoilers we know about:

Headphones

Necklace


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dawn767* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
    



There's a pic I found of it. It's kinda blurry...can anyone make out the details of what's in it? It doesn't look like as much compared to last time.

I see what looks like skyn iceland moisturizer? Maybe a Modelco lipgloss in the front? Yet another eyeshadow palette, maybe yet another cleanser (from Simple) in the front, plus the headphones and the necklace spoilers we already had...a couple of other things in there I don't recognize...Excited to try a big skyn iceland product, whatever it is.


----------



## MKSB (Dec 9, 2013)

That round "skyn" container could be this: http://www.skyniceland.com/product-23-nordic-skin-peel

Nordic Skin Peel

It's listed under celebrity favorites. I'm going to try to find some of the other ones.


----------



## MKSB (Dec 9, 2013)

The packet from Bioxidea is most likely a mask: http://shop.bioxideausa.com/Miracle-48-Excellence-Pearl-3-8809000.htm


----------



## ydlr20 (Dec 9, 2013)

Didn't realized there was this thread, so I posted the pic In the fall box thread. Here's what I got so far. I'm looking at the items that have not been revealed in previous spoilers Simple Foaming cleanser??? Can't really see the item that well. Bioxidea Miracle 24 Face Mask Skyn Iceland Hydro Cool Firming Eye Gel Beauty For Real Lip Gloss


----------



## ItsASubInABox (Dec 9, 2013)

The green bottle in the front is Simple Foaming Cleanser $6.99 on Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/Simple-Foaming-Cleanser-5-Ounce/dp/B009RNUH54


----------



## ydlr20 (Dec 9, 2013)

I think the eye shadow is from NYX ETA: looks like the love in Florence shadows http://www.nyxcosmetics.com/p-199-love-in-florence-eye-shadow-palette.aspx


----------



## MKSB (Dec 9, 2013)

So there aren't any food items in this box, huh. Interesting.


----------



## ItsASubInABox (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ydlr20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I think the eye shadow is from NYX
Yeah it says NYX and it looks like a Love in Rio 3-color eyeshadow pallete $6.00


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 9, 2013)

I try to be optimistic in general, but two eyeshadow palettes in a row and three cleansers in a row (actually if it is the peel pads it's almost like 2 cleansers in this one box even)...that's not super exciting to me. I do appreciate that some of these brands (lip gloss, mask, and skyn iceland) are new to me and I will wait until I actually get the box to see what it is like.


----------



## ydlr20 (Dec 9, 2013)

> Yeah it says NYX and it looks like a Love in Rio 3-color eyeshadow pallete $6.00


 I thought it was the Love in Rio, but the NYX logo is not placed in the same place. I think it's the Love In Florence collection


----------



## ItsASubInABox (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ydlr20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I thought it was the Love in Rio, but the NYX logo is not placed in the same place. I think it's the Love In Florence collection
Yeah you're right.  I looked at the video again and I can make out the "rence" part of Florence


----------



## ItsASubInABox (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm wondering if they're not showing everything, so perhaps there is food.  I don't see the necklace that has been spoiled...


----------



## dawn767 (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MKSB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So there aren't any food items in this box, huh. Interesting.
I didn't see the necklace in the clip, so maybe there is more not shown?


----------



## fairytale113 (Dec 9, 2013)

> I'm wondering if they're not showing everything, so perhaps there is food.Â  I don't see the necklace that has been spoiled...


 Yeah they probably didn't show the whole box . I couldn't see the necklace either!! Hope we get the boxes sooooon!!


----------



## ydlr20 (Dec 9, 2013)

> Yeah they probably didn't show the whole box . I couldn't see the necklace either!! Hope we get the boxes sooooon!!


 They sent an email saying the boxes will ship by the end of the week.


----------



## MKSB (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm also kind of sick of cleansers, but I love masks and other skin stuff. I'm REALLY not into all the Nyx products I keep getting in these boxes. At least it doesn't look like there is any nail polish included, which is another of my peeves.


----------



## tnorth1852 (Dec 9, 2013)

I love, love, loved the bliss cleanser from the last box and will probably repurchase. That's the type of product I expect in these boxes, a $20+ cleanser. I can pick up a simple cleaner anytime I pop in the drug store. Don't get me wrong, I will use it, just wish it were something of higher value like the bliss. Regardless, I'm still pretty pumped about the box!


----------



## Sputinka (Dec 9, 2013)

Man, the cheap neautral eyeshadow palettes in these boxes are killing me! I'm not a drugstore brand kinda gal when it comes to cosmetics. I do love simple though, and I am excited to get that cleanser. Figures I'd love the $7 cleanser.


----------



## rachelshine (Dec 9, 2013)

Hmmm, I wonder if anything else she mentioned in the vid would pop up? Maybe a GC for some of the personalized gifts (ie the cuff or photo thingie)....Either way, not suuuuuper thrilled about another 

cleanser. I've barely put a dent in the first one! Also NYX has some great PR as their in every box the past few months...LOL


----------



## The Glitterish (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## jbd90 (Dec 10, 2013)

If you look closely at the Skyn Iceland box you see the words "undereye circles" and "crow's", so I want to say it's an eye cream. Specifically this one judging by the color of the box: http://www.skyniceland.com/product-5-eye-cream

I canceled my subscription since I wasn't in love with the necklace or earbud spoilers and bought the limited edition popsugar. I'm glad I did now. I loved the fall FabFitFun box!


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Dec 10, 2013)

Echoing everyone else: stop it with the cleansers, FFF!  I'm pretty sure I'm set for at least a year now! 

Otherwise, looks like a great value box.  I've heard nothing but great things about Skyn Iceland and can always use more face masks, esp during the winter.  And like someone else mentions, there appears to be ModelCo lipgloss?  Can never have too much lip goo!


----------



## jbd90 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *WanderlustinWA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Echoing everyone else: stop it with the cleansers, FFF!  I'm pretty sure I'm set for at least a year now! 

Otherwise, looks like a great value box.  I've heard nothing but great things about Skyn Iceland and can always use more face masks, esp during the winter.  And like someone else mentions, there appears to be ModelCo lipgloss?  Can never have too much lip goo!
I'm the opposite! I have more lip gloss than I'll ever use in a lifetime, but facial cleansers send my way!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissKellyC (Dec 10, 2013)

Great job figuring all that out! =) have to say I am really not excited over another cleanser!! I think I'll enjoy the box quite a bit! But we'll see if I keep the sub... Still debating it!


----------



## rachelshine (Dec 10, 2013)

I kinda wish there was a slight bit of personalization with these boxes. I get why they can't, but I am 25, I don't need the eye cream quite yet. Yes, woe is meeeee  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I kinda wish there was a slight bit of personalization with these boxes. I get why they can't, but I am 25, I don't need the eye cream quite yet. Yes, woe is meeeee  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
You so do! Because 25 turns into 29 REALLY quickly and you start to wish you'd used that eye cream much earlier.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Says the girl who will be 30 in a few months and sobbing...


----------



## missemiee (Dec 10, 2013)

> You so do! Because 25 turns into 29 REALLY quickly and you start to wish you'd used that eye cream much earlier.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Says the girl who will be 30 in a few months and sobbing...


Lol. I was thinking the same thing says the girl who just turned 30 three days ago. Wahhhh  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissKellyC (Dec 10, 2013)

> I kinda wish there was a slight bit of personalization with these boxes. I get why they can't, but I am 25, I don't need the eye cream quite yet. Yes, woe is meeeee  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Lol! I feel the same way! I'm 28 and don't need it. I always have people thinking I'm in high school or just starting college! (Which someday will be great when I'm older looking younger!) I actually mentioned the complaint of anti aging products to my coworker who said, well you'll need them someday! Ugh, don't depress me!! lol But regarding the personalization, we filled out that survey... Have they even put it to use yet? It doesn't seem like it unless I'm forgetting a product...


----------



## nectarbean (Dec 10, 2013)

I feel like I woke up one day and my body, skin, etc were suddenly different lol. People still think I'm 18, but it's a lot more work and I'm only 33! Wish I would have taken better care of myself when I was in my twenties lol. I'm still excited about this box. I rotate cleaners regularly so another one isn't horrible. Would have liked something "warm", though my scarf collection is taking over my closet.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 10, 2013)

Haha...I'm always told I look much younger than my age, too, and people are always shocked in person when they find out I'm going to be 30.

But I swear I can see tiny subtle differences. A lessening of tightness under the eyes, mostly. Dark circles/bags  run in my family anyway and I get so paranoid about it! If I could rewind I'd start using an eye cream at 18! haha.


----------



## annifer (Dec 10, 2013)

I get told I look younger for my age also. I'm 31 and I get anywhere from 19-23.  I used to hate it, but now I don't mind so much!  I only get annoyed when I get carded for an R-rated movie, lol.

Funny story, when I was at the beach over the summer with my family, this lady thought my daughter was my mom's daughter!  Looking younger runs in my family.


----------



## jbd90 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissKellyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Lol! I feel the same way! I'm 28 and don't need it. I always have people thinking I'm in high school or just starting college! (Which someday will be great when I'm older looking younger!) I actually mentioned the complaint of anti aging products to my coworker who said, well you'll need them someday! Ugh, don't depress me!! lol But regarding the personalization, we filled out that survey... Have they even put it to use yet? It doesn't seem like it unless I'm forgetting a product...

I'm only going on 24 and I'm already starting to use anti-aging products. I look young for my age too, but I want to stay that way! My boyfriend is only 26 and in the four years we've been dating, I've already noticed subtle differences, such as forming creases/wrinkles around his eyes.

If anyone doesn't want the eye cream, or whatever the skyn iceland products ends up being, I'll take it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Meggpi (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Haha...I'm always told I look much younger than my age, too, and people are always shocked in person when they find out I'm going to be 30.

But I swear I can see tiny subtle differences. A lessening of tightness under the eyes, mostly. Dark circles/bags  run in my family anyway and I get so paranoid about it! If I could rewind I'd start using an eye cream at 18! haha.
The skin around my eyes has slowly started to look more and more like crepe paper.  It happens slow but one day you wake up and all of a sudden it's there.  Nthing the 'START YOUNG' sentiment.  (Also don't smoke, I would like to beat up my little punk ass 13 year old self every time I see a new little crease pop up around my mouth)


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The skin around my eyes has slowly started to look more and more like crepe paper.  It happens slow but one day you wake up and all of a sudden it's there.  Nthing the 'START YOUNG' sentiment.  (Also don't smoke, I would like to beat up my little punk ass 13 year old self every time I see a new little crease pop up around my mouth)
The whole idea is to start before you get any so you don't get any. I started with the creams when I was  around 20   I am much older now and no bag wrinkles or anything I just use it everyday


----------



## DorotaD (Dec 10, 2013)

I've been moisturizing the under eye area since I was about 19/20. I'm only 24 now but I'm a firm believer in prevention. It's easier to prevent than to fix  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I do have dark circles (nursing school will do that to you...). I think it's a combination of lack of sleep, stress, and genetics. My moms mother always had dark circles and bags under her eyes.


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Verissmd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I feel like I woke up one day and my body, skin, etc were suddenly different lol. People still think I'm 18, but it's a lot more work and I'm only 33! Wish I would have taken better care of myself when I was in my twenties lol.

I'm still excited about this box. I rotate cleaners regularly so another one isn't horrible. Would have liked something "warm", though my scarf collection is taking over my closet.
I feel exactly the same way and I'm about to turn 32.  It definitely feels like more work now.  I definitely remember when I didn't think twice about walking out of the house without any makeup on, going to bed after partying with makeup still on, and only putting on sunscreen when I knew I'd be outside.  I wish I had taken better care in my 20s too.  Would have been nice to have MUT to guide me to good products too.


----------



## ashcrisman (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi Ladies. Where does fff usually ship from? Hoping its CA... Also the spoiler above, it's a clip from E news? If they send another face wash and eye pallet, that just seems lazy. Maybe the box that was shown was just an example? Did they actually say this is the box?


----------



## rachelshine (Dec 10, 2013)

Also, want to point out that the email said only SOME of the contents were going to be revealed on the E! segment. I think Brandy over at MommySplurge calculated the current spoilers and it came to like $170? That means there could be a whole bunch left we don't know about  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kcamsdog (Dec 10, 2013)

Wow, I must be the oldest person in this group, 45. Definitely take steps early to preserve and prolong youthful skin/complexion! :icon_redf


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 10, 2013)

Ooooh I would like an eye cream. (And if you're in your 20s winter can still dry out your skin so it can be good as a spot treatment for any dry bits.)


----------



## MissKellyC (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Also, want to point out that the email said only SOME of the contents were going to be revealed on the E! segment. I think Brandy over at MommySplurge calculated the current spoilers and it came to like $170? That means there could be a whole bunch left we don't know about  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
Ooo good point!! =D


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm going to n-th the comments about using skincare and being proactive while in your twenties/thirties instead of being reactive. I'm older than most on here that have already commented and can get away without wearing makeup on a daily basis because I started using good skincare products, peels and sunscreen in my early 20s. You can't stop the aging process but you can slow the rate at which it happens.


----------



## dawn767 (Dec 11, 2013)

@ChicagoBlonde what are some skin care brands you like? Just looking for some recommendations. I'm in my early twenties and I've recently started looking into some skin care products so I can be proactive.

I'm actually really excited about the eye gel we're getting. I was born with dark circles (genetics) so I'm hoping it might help out.


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 13, 2013)

I wonder when people will start to get their boxes!


----------



## nectarbean (Dec 13, 2013)

The FB page says they are shipping (hopefully) no later than 12/16. I'm tempted to order a 2nd box for myself :X


----------



## mckondik (Dec 13, 2013)

Aww man we have to wait that long? Wonder if it will actually arrive before Christmas?


----------



## rachelshine (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mckondik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Aww man we have to wait that long? Wonder if it will actually arrive before Christmas?
Supposedly, we should be getting them by xmas, we'll see!!


----------



## ashcrisman (Dec 13, 2013)

Anyone know where they ship or with who? Wonder if we could use the pop sugar trick. The reference number with fed ex???


----------



## ydlr20 (Dec 13, 2013)

They said that the box will ship this week, but I have not seen any shipping confirmation. They used to ship FedEx, but last box was shipped throiugh UPS Surepost, so not sure what shipping company they will use this time.


----------



## dawn767 (Dec 13, 2013)

I got an email saying they were going to ship by the end of this week, but I haven't gotten any shipment notification email or tracking number. Has anyone else?


----------



## naturalactions (Dec 13, 2013)

The email for the $20 off an annual sub states that winter boxes will ship 12/16/13.


----------



## amdoerr (Dec 13, 2013)

I have UPS my choice and I just got an e-mail today saying I'm scheduled for a delivery on 12/20 from Newgistics Sure Post, I'm pretty sure that was the name it was under for the fall box as well!


----------



## CourtneyC (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amdoerr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have UPS my choice and I just got an e-mail today saying I'm scheduled for a delivery on 12/20 from Newgistics Sure Post, I'm pretty sure that was the name it was under for the fall box as well! 


YAY!! You just made my day. Although, that's still 7 long days from now


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 13, 2013)

2.7 pounds due on the 20th


----------



## annifer (Dec 13, 2013)

I was wondering what that was for,  I didn't get the Fall box.  Mine says it's due on the 20th also and its 2.10 lbs.  I hope I do get it on the 20th because I'm going out of town on the 22nd.


----------



## NewportSweetPea (Dec 13, 2013)

I got my ups notice for delivery 12/17. But ups has been updating all shipments as they go and they are coming sooner. Hope this one does too.


----------



## GlamBabe (Dec 14, 2013)

has anyone gotten the box yet? I just signed up because of the value $225+ and so hope Im not disappointed, it's a lot to pay for a box.....


----------



## Marshie (Dec 14, 2013)

Ooooh if that's it, I also got a UPS My Choice alert for something weighing 2.10 lbs &amp; due to arrive Dec 18!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mckondik (Dec 14, 2013)

I'm really looking forward to this box and hope there is still more in it that hasn't been revealed     I like spoilers, so of course I read them, but I secretly like surprises too.   I'll take all the goodies!


----------



## pajohnso (Dec 14, 2013)

I got both the summer and fall boxes and was on the fence about getting this one, but I passed.  After seeing the spoilers I am still on the fence about it.  Maybe once I see some of the actual boxes that people get I will splurge on it.


----------



## ydlr20 (Dec 14, 2013)

I just got shipping notice. Mine is shipping through USPS and it is scheduled to arrive on 12/16


----------



## CourtneyC (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ydlr20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just got shipping notice. Mine is shipping through USPS and it is scheduled to arrive on 12/16

I just got mine too from USPS w/ a 12/16 date too. Hope it's not delayed due to crazy weather here


----------



## rachelshine (Dec 14, 2013)

Supposed to get mine the 18th!!


----------



## itsMac (Dec 14, 2013)

This will be my very first fabfitfun box...I'm sooo excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CourtneyC (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *itsMac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This will be my very first fabfitfun box...I'm sooo excited





Mine too. The necklace sold me!


----------



## itsMac (Dec 14, 2013)

> Mine too. The necklace sold me!


 That's what got me, too!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Dec 14, 2013)

I was subbed for the first one, got the summer for free and unsubbed for fall. I re-subbed for winter before I saw all the spoilers. Feeling a bit conflicted, but I think I'll at minimum like the necklace.


----------



## rachelshine (Dec 14, 2013)

I love the necklace/the idea behind it, also need new headphones. While I can pass on the Simple cleanser and NYX palette, I'll reserve judgement until I get the box. @Dayo Steph we haven't been completely spoiled, so hopefully there's some other goodies in there that WOW you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I wasn't looking forward to fall after seeing the spoilers but once the box came, I was muuuuch happier.


----------



## jenniferrose (Dec 14, 2013)

Mine is out for delivery!?


----------



## shaste81 (Dec 14, 2013)

I got my shipping notice today! Yay! It's shipping USPS 3 day priority!


----------



## tiffanys (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jenniferrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Mine is out for delivery!?
Please post pictures!


----------



## jenniferrose (Dec 14, 2013)

> Please post pictures!


 Definitely! Mail comes at 2 pst


----------



## CourtneyC (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jenniferrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Definitely! Mail comes at 2 pst

Ok i'm not the only one stalking the board waiting for you to get your mail! haha


----------



## jenniferrose (Dec 14, 2013)

Got



> Ok i'm not the only one stalking the board waiting for you to get your mail! haha


 Got it


----------



## CourtneyC (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jenniferrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got


Got it
Yeah!!! How is it?


----------



## jenniferrose (Dec 14, 2013)

Simple Foaming Cleanser
#1


----------



## jenniferrose (Dec 14, 2013)

# 2

NYX Love in Florence Eye Shadow Palette


----------



## jenniferrose (Dec 14, 2013)

#3

Truenergy earbuds


----------



## jenniferrose (Dec 14, 2013)

#4

Beauty for Real Lip Gloss in Red


----------



## jenniferrose (Dec 14, 2013)

#5

Skyn Relief Eye Cream


----------



## jenniferrose (Dec 14, 2013)

#6

Lorna Jane Move It Bracelet in Pink


----------



## jenniferrose (Dec 14, 2013)

#7

Bioxidea Miracle Face Treatment


----------



## jenniferrose (Dec 14, 2013)

#8

Key Necklace


----------



## jenniferrose (Dec 14, 2013)

#9

MeUndies $20 gift card  20% lorna jane Physique 57 five online classes


----------



## jenniferrose (Dec 14, 2013)

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










Sorry for all the posts. You few had me so eager I wanted to make sure I took my time!


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 14, 2013)

I'm happy--the $45 eye cream, necklace, and headphones make this a good $50 buy for me. The bracelet seems a bit gimmicky but who knows, maybe I'll like it on. Excited to try the mask and the lip gloss too. And the free online workouts--that's totally my style in the winter especially.
Sounds good to me!


----------



## CourtneyC (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jenniferrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


Sorry for all the posts. You few had me so eager I wanted to make sure I took my time! 
Yes! Thank you for the spoiler pic. I'm even more excited about this box now.


----------



## tiffanys (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jenniferrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


Sorry for all the posts. You few had me so eager I wanted to make sure I took my time! Thank you!  I like your key necklace.  It reminds me of a small, mailbox key.  What word is on your key?


----------



## MissKellyC (Dec 14, 2013)

Looks good! Can't wait to get mine! And I totally called it on the Lorna Jane item! =D


----------



## Krash (Dec 14, 2013)

I got my box today without getting a shipping notice. Mine is exactly the same as the one pictured except my eye shadows are blue/grey. My gloss is "turned on" (peachy tan). Necklace is stamped with "strength"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Overall I like it. I love the necklace, earbuds can always come in handy, looking forward to trying the mask / eye cream. I don't see how I'll be able to wear the bracelet (but I haven't tried it on yet, who knows). I already used the gift card for me undies (they've been on my list to try).


----------



## Krash (Dec 14, 2013)

Oops, double post.


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 14, 2013)

I am saying this in a good way, but ever since this box started my husband and I have been calling it the Tom Haverford box (go Parks and Rec!) Anyway, related to this:

Light-up lip gloss is SUCH an essentially Tom Haverford product it's HILARIOUS.


----------



## DorotaD (Dec 14, 2013)

I'm so ticked off! I emailed Franke because my card kept being charged, but since I didn't have enough the charges weren't going through. So I emailed FFF and asked them to please stop charging my card as I've maxed out and that's why there have been issues with billing. Franke emailed me back apologizing and stated that all attempts would be stopped since I canceled the account...well I guess I had just enough available credit yesterday because the charge went through! This happened 3 days after he said that attempts to bill me would be stopped. Grrrr... I messaged him again asking for a refund ASAP. I just can't afford this box this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dawn767 (Dec 14, 2013)

Well I'm kinda bummed. Looks like everyone's got great expected shipping dates. I just received my tracking email today and it says it's supposed to arrive on the 23rd  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If the mail gets behind I won't get it till after Christmas.


----------



## fairytale113 (Dec 14, 2013)

> Well I'm kinda bummed. Looks like everyone's got great expected shipping dates. I just received my tracking email today and it says it's supposed to arrive on the 23rd  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If the mail gets behind I won't get it till after Christmas.


 Same here :-(


----------



## dawn767 (Dec 14, 2013)

@fairytale113 It's good to know I'm not the only one


----------



## kristab94 (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am saying this in a good way, but ever since this box started my husband and I have been calling it the Tom Haverford box (go Parks and Rec!)
Haha.  Treat yo' self!


----------



## jordiemac3 (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Krash* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got my box today without getting a shipping notice. Mine is exactly the same as the one pictured except my eye shadows are blue/grey. My gloss is "turned on" (peachy tan). Necklace is stamped with "strength"





Overall I like it. I love the necklace, earbuds can always come in handy, looking forward to trying the mask / eye cream. I don't see how I'll be able to wear the bracelet (but I haven't tried it on yet, who knows). I already used the gift card for me undies (they've been on my list to try).
Was it a straight up gift card or were there any stipulations? Was it for new customers only? Did it have to have a minimum purchase?


----------



## Krash (Dec 15, 2013)

$20 gift card, no stipulations.


----------



## jbd90 (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm glad I passed this month. I only like the eye cream and mask treatment. I loved everything in the Fall box. This one is just not for me. I hope everyone who splurged enjoys it though!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sarahinnola (Dec 15, 2013)

I don't love it as much as I love Popsugar, but it's my first box and I don't have it in hand yet. We'll see. Hopefully I'll like it more once I see it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dayzeek (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dawn767* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @fairytale113 It's good to know I'm not the only one
Same here. Lame lame lame.


----------



## MKSB (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm a LITTLE disappointed that they included no food products (because I love getting surprise snacks) but oh man, otherwise I am STOKED. I am almost out of eye cream, I'm DYING for some workout headphones I can take on runs, and I love the jewelry. I also will use the cleanser AND mask (yay! love masks!) and I coincidentally need to buy some new undies so that gift card will be used. I can always use a new lippy, too. The only thing I probably won't use is the eyeshadow but whatevs. This box is a great value for me. FFF does it again!


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 15, 2013)

I was browsing the undies site and a lot of the styles were sold out in small and medium so you might have to wait for stock to come back in if that's your size range


----------



## dehemmi (Dec 15, 2013)

Wahoo!! I got my notification for my delivery date on 12/18. I was actually on the verge of canceling because I wasn't thrilled with the two spoilers they gave us, but now I'm so glad that I didn't. I'm pretty excited for all of the skincare items and eye cream!


----------



## nectarbean (Dec 16, 2013)

I broke down and ordered a second box. I am hoping for 2 completely different keys. Maybe a silver and a copper or something.


----------



## itsMac (Dec 16, 2013)

I am so curious about what word everyone has on their keys!


----------



## CourtneyC (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *itsMac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am so curious about what word everyone has on their keys!

Me too! I really hope mine is brass or gold.

Mine should be here in a few hours.


----------



## MKSB (Dec 16, 2013)

Got my box! My key is gold and it says, "INSPIRE." I love it, and I'm so glad I didn't get silver or any other color as I wear mostly only gold jewelry. I wore the headphones out today on my run and they worked great! Also wore the cute workout bracelet. Not sure it serves any function but I love bright colored jewelry. I am excited to try my eye cream tonight and I'm saving the mask for a spa day in the next couple weeks. I won't use the eyeshadow most likely and the cleanser will go into the cabinet for when I run out of the stuff I'm currently using. All in all, a great box for me.


----------



## skyflower (Dec 16, 2013)

My key is silvery and says "STRENGTH". NYX love in florence palette in late dolce vita (blue/Grey) Lip gloss in turned on. Earbuds in yellow/red (ick, reminds me of mcdonalds!) It says the drugstore items (eye shadow, facewash) are bonus items. Happy with the box, the earbuds are a weird color combo (personal preference) but I am always losing or tugging the wires too hard and needing a new pair. I am excited to use the eye cream when my current one runs out. I read the pink lorna jane bracelet was a limited release freebie in stores in australia, is this that same bracelet?


----------



## CourtneyC (Dec 16, 2013)

I got my box too! i love it even more than I thought I would. I got the red/yellow earbuds which are meh I was hoping for either of the other two colors but I'll still use them.

Here's my necklace:





I love gold so I was extremely happy with this


----------



## MKSB (Dec 16, 2013)

Oh I forgot to post my earbuds are purple and pink, they go with my Nikes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I tried the lip gloss about twenty minutes ago. It tastes too weird for me and the color is a bit bright. I'm going to try layering it with a beauty crayon or a lip stick and see how it does. The eye shadow is Love in Florence which is purple, pink and brownish. The colors are different than what I usually get in these boxes (usually lots of golds and blacks/grey) so it'll be nice to have on hand in case I want to experiment.

I went on the Lorna Jane site to  maybe use that 20% code and boy is their stuff expensive! Plus I noticed that the sizes run a lot smaller than US sizes so some people may have trouble finding stuff. My main problem is the pricing coupled with the fact that I've never seen the brand in person. I think I'll be ignoring that discount code.

(I'm gonna wait 'til more stuff is available on MeUndies next month to use my gift card.)


----------



## rachelshine (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CourtneyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my box too! i love it even more than I thought I would. I got the red/yellow earbuds which are meh I was hoping for either of the other two colors but I'll still use them.

Here's my necklace:





I love gold so I was extremely happy with this




ZOMG I'd love to get this one!!


----------



## CourtneyC (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ZOMG I'd love to get this one!!

It was exactly what I pictured in my head, so yea - pretty perfect.

Can't wait to see which one you get!


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 17, 2013)

I love the key necklace - PM me if your interested in a trade.


----------



## IgnaTampa (Dec 17, 2013)

Got my box today! My necklace says, "inspire". I love it!


----------



## CourtneyC (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *IgnaTampa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got my box today! My necklace says, "inspire". I love it!

"Inspire" is my personal goal and mantra. I would have loved that one! Was it silver?


----------



## ydlr20 (Dec 17, 2013)

My NYX eyeshadow is shattered :-( I will have to contact them and hopefully they send me a replacement.


----------



## mvangundy (Dec 17, 2013)

Post more pictures! I wanna see everyone's keys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## IgnaTampa (Dec 17, 2013)

It wasn't silver. Still pretty though!


----------



## GlamBabe (Dec 17, 2013)

They emailed me for my address yesterday~ I thought it was part of the sign on process, apparently not, I was able to be billed etc without them even knowing where to send mine. So I'll be late to the party, I hope for a gold/goldish key, I wear that much more than silver though almost everything makes me break out, so someone may get very lucky in a trade~


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dawn767* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @ChicagoBlonde what are some skin care brands you like? Just looking for some recommendations. I'm in my early twenties and I've recently started looking into some skin care products so I can be proactive.

I'm actually really excited about the eye gel we're getting. I was born with dark circles (genetics) so I'm hoping it might help out.

@dawn767 sorry, I've been off here for a bit besides the trade forums. I'm a type 2/3 with combination skin who spent far too much time in her youth suntanning and doing other things she shouldn't have.

Retin-A, I started using this in my mid 20s.

Weekly Glycolic and Salicylic peels. I started these in my late 20s at MedSpas but do them at home now to increase the frequency and save money.

4% Hydroquinone for sun damage. I use this as needed, I spent all of my teens up through 21 tanning almost daily in beds. I switched to self tanner but sun damage is forever. Also helps with tattoo removal and I'm having one lasered off right now.

IPLs for overall photorejuvination.

Botox to prevent crows feet. I don't get the 1s yet but when I do I'll be using this for them too.

These below can be expensive or budget, it's the active ingredients that are important

Salicylic face wash daily.

Facial exfoliation a few times a week.

Hyaluronic acid serum for the face.

Argan oil for the face.

Body lotion with glycolic acid, DCL makes a 20% one I really like but it takes time to ramp up to that level.

SPF 35 minimum. I play a ton of sports year round so I always have several sunblocks on me, in my equipment bags, in my car, etc. Glytone Suncreen Mist and Banana Boat spray are the two I used for everything but the face/neck/decolletage depending on the level of protection I need.

And surprisingly enough Vaseline is the best lip gloss I've ever used. A close second is Jane Iredale Lip Drink.


----------



## rockhoundluna (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Dec 17, 2013)

If anyone gets the Fearless necklace in silver and is willing to trade please let me know. TY!


----------



## rachelshine (Dec 18, 2013)

@rockhoundluna ugggh it's fabulous! SO impatient, want mine NOW  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 18, 2013)

I haven't gotten shipping yet and I'm DYING. (I was billed late because I wasn't ready and didn't have the money in my account so it will probably be delayed). But this box looks awesome to me!


----------



## tnorth1852 (Dec 18, 2013)

To say I'm obsessed with those keys is an understatement... and I don't even have mine yet.


----------



## rockhoundluna (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @rockhoundluna ugggh it's fabulous! SO impatient, want mine NOW  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
Thank you! I pulled it out of the bag holding my breath, hoping for a small silver one and totally squealed when I saw it! These are so much fun!


----------



## itsMac (Dec 18, 2013)

My box is out for delivery right now...I'm so surprised that it's here already considering I only ordered it last Friday and I'm in NY....it's embarrassing how excited I am...


----------



## rockhoundluna (Dec 18, 2013)

I forgot to actually post pics of the box I was so excited about the key!


----------



## rachelshine (Dec 18, 2013)

@rockhoundluna SQUEEEEEL, I got the same key!!!





YAYAY!





SO happy with the colors I got!





This gloss is so fun! Pepperminty nom noms and light up?!





Light my fire on!

My NYX palette is Sunsets with Sophia. I think I am up to ears in neutrals now, so maybe will trade this (along with the pink lorna bracelet haha!)


----------



## nectarbean (Dec 18, 2013)

Seeing all of your keys makes me feel like Charlie opening up his golden ticket. I WANT MINE WAAAAAAAH! (I'm waiting on 2 boxes! Oh the torture)


----------



## tnorth1852 (Dec 18, 2013)

I think the premise behind those keys is incredible. I can't wear to wear mine, love it, and pass it on.... oh, and then buy another one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## itsMac (Dec 18, 2013)

my key says courage and its a really fun brass/gold! My NYX shadows are gelato for two (coppers and mink browns!) and I received the blue headphones! the only bummer is that my simple facewash leaked all over the inside of the box, so everything was a tinge sticky, but otherwise fine!


----------



## itsMac (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *itsMac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

my key says courage and its a really fun brass/gold!

My NYX shadows are gelato for two (coppers and mink browns!) and I received the blue headphones!

the only bummer is that my simple facewash leaked all over the inside of the box, so everything was a tinge sticky, but otherwise fine!




For some reason the photo didn't upload earlier!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *itsMac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *itsMac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

my key says courage and its a really fun brass/gold!

My NYX shadows are gelato for two (coppers and mink browns!) and I received the blue headphones!

the only bummer is that my simple facewash leaked all over the inside of the box, so everything was a tinge sticky, but otherwise fine!




For some reason the photo didn't upload earlier!

Your key is amazing! I hope i get a similar one!


----------



## ashleygo (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *itsMac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



For some reason the photo didn't upload earlier!
Love your key, it's very old timey. I saw a few on instagram too that I loved!


----------



## shy32 (Dec 18, 2013)

I got My box!lip gloss in D light very pretty and novel, nyx in prima donna-very pretty, and a silver key that says "courage"- didn't want silver does anybody want to trade it for a gold or brass key?




Update: Key has been successfully traded  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## EFeryn (Dec 18, 2013)

This is not the clearest photo so you can't read the key.  It says Strength like many others and is antique gold.  Lipgloss is Kiss Me, which is girly sparkle pink and eyeshadow is Meet My Romeo. 

I'd trade the key because Strength doesn't feel useful for me, but I like the "McDonald's" earbuds


----------



## lexa27 (Dec 18, 2013)

I got a gold/brass/bronze one stamped with â€œcourageâ€.

Although I think the necklace is cute it is just not something I will wear.  Itâ€™s going into my bag of things to swap once I actually figured out the MUT website.


----------



## rockhoundluna (Dec 18, 2013)

@rachelshine yayyy so happy you got it, how awesome! I am having such fun watching to see what keys you all got. Lots of great variations, this is fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Dec 18, 2013)

My variations:

-Lip gloss in Go Nude (love nude glosses)

-NYX in Sunsets with Sophia

-Earbuds in red/yellow

-Courage necklace in silver

So close on the necklace. I don't wear gold so I'm psyched to get silver but I really wanted the Fearless one. I have hobbies like jumping out of planes, rappelling off high rises, etc so that one fits a little bit better


----------



## dehemmi (Dec 18, 2013)

Spoiler



Ahhhh I am so happy with this box. A lot happier than I thought I would be. I was actually planning on unsubscribing but they billed me before I could and thank goodness they got to it before I did. 

I got the NYX Love in Florence palette Bellini Kiss. It is a more brown/bronze palette which is up my alley. The pigmentation is not so great for the two lighter colors. They are very sparkly and flakey, but the three browns are quite good.

I normally hate lipgloss, but holy guacamole!!! This lipgloss has blown me out of the water. It is so pigmented in one swipe and not sticky at all, which is the reason why I usually stray away. It seems to have really good lasting power and makes me almost think of it as a liquid lipstick. I got the color Just Lust, which is a very nice "My Lips But Better" color. I love it! Not totally digging the cooling sensation, but other than that, very pleasantly surprised.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





I got my key in "Strength", which is similar to a couple of other people's keys but in a brass/gold version.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I kind of wish I got the "Inspire" one because I love the look of the vintage key, but the more I look at this, the more I am becoming obsessed. I do think it is at a little bit of an awkward length (wish it were a little bit longer), but I'm going to rock it regardless. I love the story behind the keys, but I don't know if I will be able to give mine away because I like it so much. Haha (Can't believe these are $55, though!)





I am so excited to try the face mask and eye cream as well! A little confused as to why we got yet another cleanser, but everything else makes up for this little dud.

Also, on a side note, [SIZE=1em]I've got to hand it to FFF for this box. They really listened to the concerns of everyone from the last box. They have stepped up their communication with customers, which had been lacking up until now. I felt very out of the loop on when I was getting my box, but this time I'm glad they sent us an email to give us a heads up instead of having to wonder. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=1em]I also do appreciate that they stopped using the black confetti for packaging, but I wish they would get rid of it altogether! The white confetti still shed on my items and it can be a little bit of a nuisance. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=1em]Overall, very happy with this box. I love seeing everyone's variations!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />[/SIZE]


----------



## kelsyannee (Dec 19, 2013)

While I love the concept of the necklace, it's just not my style so I will be putting mine up for trade if anyone is interested! Just send me a message!


----------



## plumplant (Dec 19, 2013)

Would anyone be interested in buying my winter box? It's not here yet but when it gets here I could just slap a shipping label on it. It's just not my cup o' tea  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dakota750 (Dec 19, 2013)

Those key necklaces are so cute, and the concept behind them is amazing!


----------



## tnorth1852 (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *plumplant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Would anyone be interested in buying my winter box? It's not here yet but when it gets here I could just slap a shipping label on it. It's just not my cup o' tea






PM'd you.


----------



## tnorth1852 (Dec 19, 2013)

My box is out for delivery today and I'm uber pumped!


----------



## skylola123 (Dec 19, 2013)

Is there a trading thread for FFF for winter looking to trade my necklace. I got a silver necklace with the word Courage on it. Would love to trade for any gold or brass.


----------



## sarahinnola (Dec 19, 2013)

I just got my box, and everything in it is absolutely perfect. It's just as great as Popsugar, but with a different focus. Love every single thing they sent out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sarahinnola (Dec 19, 2013)

> My variations: -Lip gloss in Go Nude (love nude glosses) -NYX in Sunsets with Sophia -Earbuds in red/yellow -Courage necklace in silver So close on the necklace. I don't wear gold so I'm psyched to get silver but I really wanted the Fearless one. I have hobbies like jumping out of planes, rappelling off high rises, etc so that one fits a little bit better :rocknroll2:


 Don't you need courage to do all those things? And where do you go sky diving and rappelling? I recently moved to Chicago and I have the same hobbies.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sarahinnola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Don't you need courage to do all those things? And where do you go sky diving and rappelling? I recently moved to Chicago and I have the same hobbies.





@sarahinnola What neighborhood are you in? I'm in Lincoln Park.

We have a running joke about my lack of fear so that's what the necklace would be for





For rappelling I do a charity event put on by the Respiratory Health Association of Metropolitan Chicago. They do an event called Plunge The Wit where you rappel down a highrise in the Loop for charity. I did it in 09, 13 and will be doing it again in the future. For skydiving I go out to Chicagoland Skydiving Center. And hopefully over XMas I'll be harnessed and walking on the edge of the CN Tower in Toronto, if the weather holds.

http://www.edgewalkcntower.ca/

(pic below is from the 2013 Plunge)


----------



## kristab94 (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ChicagoBlonde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
@sarahinnola What neighborhood are you in? I'm in Lincoln Park.
So jealous.  Lived in Chicago for a bit and moved for work.  

Have either of you been to Bongo Room for brunch yet?  If no - go now!


----------



## skylola123 (Dec 19, 2013)

If anyone doesn't want their Me Undies gift card I would love to trade for!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If anyone doesn't want their Me Undies gift card I would love to trade for! 
Ooh, what do you have to trade? (I mean, I looked at your trade list, but what would you be interested in trading for this card specifically?)

I don't have my box yet but as soon as it arrives I was thinking of trading it. The undies aren't in my size, and the socks are cute but all the colors I like are out of stock!


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 19, 2013)

Yay...got my box today! My variations:

Earbuds-blue/purple (yay)

Key - Silver Strength (perfect...this is for my daughter for Christmas and is a perfect word for her)

Nyx - Love in Florence (pretty)

Lip Gloss - Go Nude (not a fan)





All in all, I like the box...the lip gloss is the only thing I didn't care for.


----------



## SonyaB (Dec 19, 2013)

Was finally able to sit down and open my box.  So happy with what I received. 

My variations:

Earbuds in pink and purple, which is perfect.  They match my phone case.

Key in a pretty brace color with the word Inspire on one side and what I assume is the key maker on the other.  It's really pretty.

Nyx - Love in Florence 07 Prima Donna, really pretty purple colors

Lip gloss in Don't Stop Red.


----------



## kdsasha (Dec 19, 2013)

this looks like such a great box! It will be my first and I'm really excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## naturalactions (Dec 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Is there a trading thread for FFF for winter looking to trade my necklace.

I got a silver necklace with the word Courage on it. Would love to trade for any gold or brass.
I just made one here... https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/139840/fabfitfun-winter-2013-swaps

My entire box is up for trade...here are my variations...

Earbuds in Purple/Pink
lipgloss in Night Out
NYX in Prima Donna
Key necklace - Gold "Inspire"


----------



## IgnaTampa (Dec 20, 2013)

I tried the Bioxidea Miracle 24 face mask and it is so WEIRD! I looked terrifying, but I love the way it left my skin looking and feeling.


----------



## dawn767 (Dec 20, 2013)

At first I was little upset with the box cause most of this stuff I wouldn't get/already have, but really it's a great value. I'll definitely use and enjoy the eye cream and the necklace which those two alone are more than worth the price of the box so I'm happy! Plus I'll use the facewash, mask, and lipgloss even though I already have these (different brands though). Only two things I don't think I'll use are the pink rubber bracelet (I might give it to my five year old niece) and the eyeshadow (but I'll try, who knows I might love it).

Still my favorite sub box! The variety, quality, and value of FabFitFun is hands down better than everything else out there (in my opinion at least).


----------



## dawn767 (Dec 20, 2013)

@IgnaTampa lol exactly! I looked at the directions on the back of the packet and was like 'that's gonna make me look like I came straight out of a horror movie' lol, but it's good to know that it works well.


----------



## dawn767 (Dec 20, 2013)

I'm excited that I got pink earbuds, because my fiance usually steals all my earbuds and leaves it in his pocket, then accidentally washes it with his clothes (and this breaks them, of course). But he won't take these pink ones. I just hope they stay in my ears (my ears are so tiny, it's usually almost impossible to make them stay in my ears).


----------



## dawn767 (Dec 20, 2013)

Ooooh... When I redeemed my MeUndies gift card, a message popped up saying that if I shared my purchase on FB or Twitter that they'd add a free gift to my purchase  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I shared on Twitter, so I wonder if/what they'll send with the panties. Anyone else get this message when they redeemed theirs?


----------



## NewportSweetPea (Dec 20, 2013)

I got my box on Tuesday and have been wanting to post here every since, just haven't been able to.  

I really haven't paid too much attention to the items in the box except the necklace.  I opened the box with time to spare before I was walking out door for surgery for skin cancer stage 2.  I was laid off last month and seriously have no money and tried to cancel subs but clearly forgot this one.  I did see the necklace spoiler but did not know the concept of the necklace and just thought it was a key on a necklace.  I got my box and I thought for a flash moment to not open and save for Christmas because it will be pretty bleak.  Then I ripped into the box.  I really wanted to see what I got for the necklace.  

It is silver Courage.  It really couldn't be more perfect for me, except strength.  I LOVE this necklace.  Love the concept and everything.  I put the necklace on and haven't taken it off once. I would if I could shower, but since can't shower until Saturday, eh...I am wearing it and wearing it proudly!

This last month has been full of struggle and challenges coming from every direction.  Courage and strength is what is getting me through!  I will probably be wearing this necklace for a bit and will always have so much meaning to me but I can't wait to pass it on to someone that really needs it more than I do in the future.  

For me, this necklace means so much to me!!  It arrived at the perfect time and I am so glad this sub slipped through the cracks of cancellation. 

As for the other items, the lip gloss is a nude and would prefer a pinky.  The earbuds, I seriously have idea what color.  haha.  Too much going on.  I had the second stage of the surgery, late yesterday and I have been up all night in pain.  

If anybody would like to pay it forward with their necklace, I have a friend that loved mine when I posted it on FB.  She thought it for her mother that is in hospital ill.  I asked her if she would like me to look at the local store to me what they have.  She sent me a message today and said, hold off mom not doing well. They finally confrimed bone cancer today and it is not looking good.  More later.    I wish I could give her mine, but I do need mine right now for what I have.  But if any of you would like to pay it forward, my friend could really use this to get through her mom dying of bone cancer.  I would go buy one and send to her but well, with just getting laid off and no income, and mounting medical bills, I can't even afford groceries.  Thanks for considering her.


----------



## NewportSweetPea (Dec 20, 2013)

My headset is orange and yellow.  Not colors I am into. 

eyeshadow was in the browns/nudes.  I think I am set on nudes.  haha


----------



## rachelshine (Dec 20, 2013)

Sooo maybe it's a a BBP (big boobed problem  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) but the necklace falls so awkwardly on me! I am going to have to see if I can get the chain shortened a bit. I love it to bits, but the key literally falls in to the depths of my cleavage haha (TMI??)


----------



## missemiee (Dec 20, 2013)

> Sooo maybe it's a a BBP (big boobed problem  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) but the necklace falls so awkwardly on me! I am going to have to see if I can get the chain shortened a bit. I love it to bits, but the key literally falls in to the depths of my cleavage haha (TMI??)


 I thought the same exact thing about the necklace on me too!! It's super cute and I definitely want to be able to wear it, it's just an odd length for me.


----------



## nectarbean (Dec 20, 2013)

So I bought 2 boxes hoping for 2 different necklaces, and I ended up receiving 2 antique gold "inspire" keys.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If anyone wants to trade any key for my inspire one, please message me!


----------



## rachelshine (Dec 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Verissmd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So I bought 2 boxes hoping for 2 different necklaces, and I ended up receiving 2 antique gold "inspire" keys.




If anyone wants to trade any key for my inspire one, please message me!
Ugh, how frustrating! Have you called FFF and see if they can do anything about it??

If not, check this thread - https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/139840/fabfitfun-winter-2013-swaps


----------



## GlamBabe (Dec 21, 2013)

While I'm set on both nudes for lip color i did get the gloss in Dlight. Its a gorgeous bright pink. If you'd like to do a trade I'd be game. Take a look at my list, which I will likely revise tomorrow since some is traded other is pending, but maybe we can work out a multiple trade to make it worth your while. Pm me regardless, I had pituitary cancer about 8 yrs ago, and am still struggling with residuals so can relate to what you are going thru to some extent. Would like to make your xmas better, and will watch for a message from you.....!!


----------



## GlamBabe (Dec 21, 2013)

Oh, and undie card is up for trade too!


----------



## NewportSweetPea (Dec 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *GlamBabe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

While I'm set on both nudes for lip color i did get the gloss in Dlight. Its a gorgeous bright pink. If you'd like to do a trade I'd be game. Take a look at my list, which I will likely revise tomorrow since some is traded other is pending, but maybe we can work out a multiple trade to make it worth your while. Pm me regardless, I had pituitary cancer about 8 yrs ago, and am still struggling with residuals so can relate to what you are going thru to some extent. Would like to make your xmas better, and will watch for a message from you.....!!
  Is this in reference to my post?


----------



## amdoerr (Dec 21, 2013)

I love my variations! I got the headphones in pink/purple, the gold (more bronze) key in Inspire, and the eye shadow in Tryst by the Trevi, it's so pretty, I love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amdoerr (Dec 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sooo maybe it's a a BBP (big boobed problem  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) but the necklace falls so awkwardly on me! I am going to have to see if I can get the chain shortened a bit. I love it to bits, but the key literally falls in to the depths of my cleavage haha (TMI??)
Mine does the same thing! But with my chain I can easily hook it on one of the actual loops of the chain and put it at any length I want, can you do that with yours??


----------



## NewportSweetPea (Dec 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sooo maybe it's a a BBP (big boobed problem  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) but the necklace falls so awkwardly on me! I am going to have to see if I can get the chain shortened a bit. I love it to bits, but the key literally falls in to the depths of my cleavage haha (TMI??)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amdoerr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine does the same thing! But with my chain I can easily hook it on one of the actual loops of the chain and put it at any length I want, can you do that with yours??
I have big boobs and when I read these I thought i haven't had this problem and I have worn my necklace without taking it off since I got mine Tuesday.  Figured out why today...I have mostly been in pjs and and the times I did go out, it was just to the surgeon's office and where the cancer spot is on the back, wearing a bra is really difficult.  HAHA.  I'm sure once I can wear a bra properly, It will fall funny.  It just may.  I've shed a lot of weight (just over 40) since June so everything fits and lays different. I just found it funny I didn't have this issue and then realizing why.


----------



## sarahinnola (Dec 22, 2013)

> @sarahinnola What neighborhood are you in? I'm in Lincoln Park. We have a running joke about my lack of fear so that's what the necklace would be for  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> For rappelling I do a charity event put on by the Respiratory Health Association of Metropolitan Chicago. They do an event called Plunge The Wit where you rappel down a highrise in the Loop for charity. I did it in 09, 13 and will be doing it again in the future. For skydiving I go out to Chicagoland Skydiving Center. And hopefully over XMas I'll be harnessed and walking on the edge of the CN Tower in Toronto, if the weather holds. http://www.edgewalkcntower.ca/ (pic below is from the 2013 Plunge)


 I live in the West Loop. I've been looking for indoor climbing gyms and a new sky diving center. I'll have to check out the rappelling events. I did that in Nola for Saints charity events a few times, and it was a blast. You should check out Hero cameras too- they're awesome. You strap it right to your harness and it records everything.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Dec 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ChicagoBlonde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
@sarahinnola What neighborhood are you in? I'm in Lincoln Park.

We have a running joke about my lack of fear so that's what the necklace would be for





For rappelling I do a charity event put on by the Respiratory Health Association of Metropolitan Chicago. They do an event called Plunge The Wit where you rappel down a highrise in the Loop for charity. I did it in 09, 13 and will be doing it again in the future. For skydiving I go out to Chicagoland Skydiving Center. And hopefully over XMas I'll be harnessed and walking on the edge of the CN Tower in Toronto, if the weather holds.

http://www.edgewalkcntower.ca/

(pic below is from the 2013 Plunge)




Wow, that's awesome! I have a friend who did something similar in Dallas, but didn't realize that there was an event in Chicago.  Btw - if you're interested, we're looking at a MUT Chicagoland meetup the week of the 30th, and there's a thread w/ details


----------



## Dayo Steph (Dec 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yay...got my box today! My variations:

Earbuds-blue/purple (yay)

Key - Silver Strength (perfect...this is for my daughter for Christmas and is a perfect word for her)

Nyx - Love in Florence (pretty)

Lip Gloss - Go Nude (not a fan)





All in all, I like the box...the lip gloss is the only thing I didn't care for.
I haven't gotten even a shipping notice yet, so kind of concerned :/ I hope when I get it that I get the purple shadow and buds though - pretty!


----------



## rachelshine (Dec 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I haven't gotten even a shipping notice yet, so kind of concerned :/ I hope when I get it that I get the purple shadow and buds though - pretty!
Oh no!! Definitely try calling tomorrow and see whats up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yay...got my box today! My variations:

Earbuds-blue/purple (yay)

Key - Silver Strength (perfect...this is for my daughter for Christmas and is a perfect word for her)

Nyx - Love in Florence (pretty)

Lip Gloss - Go Nude (not a fan)





All in all, I like the box...the lip gloss is the only thing I didn't care for.
I haven't gotten even a shipping notice yet, so kind of concerned :/ I hope when I get it that I get the purple shadow and buds though - pretty!

I haven't gotten shipping, either. But I did pay a little bit late, as I wasn't ready for them to charge and didn't have money on the card I use for that...so I'm assuming that's why mine is late.


----------



## patentlyvee (Dec 23, 2013)

I loved my fall FFF box, so I was so excited to get home today to see my box. However, my key necklace is MISSING! I just emailed hem about it but I am super bummed since I wanted wear that necklace on Christmas as a conversation piece. Other than that technicality, I loved everything else in the box and I can't wait to see which necklace I will receive. For some reason I really like the Lorna Jane bracelet... maybe because it reminds me of my grandmother, who loved hot pink. Happy holidays, everyone!


----------



## rachelshine (Dec 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *patentlyvee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I loved my fall FFF box, so I was so excited to get home today to see my box. However, my key necklace is MISSING! I just emailed hem about it but I am super bummed since I wanted wear that necklace on Christmas as a conversation piece. Other than that technicality, I loved everything else in the box and I can't wait to see which necklace I will receive. For some reason I really like the Lorna Jane bracelet... maybe because it reminds me of my grandmother, who loved hot pink. Happy holidays, everyone!
Oh nooooo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  That's so crappy! Hopefully they can get it to you ASAP  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They have a phone number too, might be easier  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GlamBabe (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm not thrilled with the box, I'm not sure I'll do this one again. The necklace made me break out and the makeup was eh. So I will rethink buying for the next quarter!


----------



## patentlyvee (Dec 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh nooooo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  That's so crappy! Hopefully they can get it to you ASAP  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They have a phone number too, might be easier  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
Thanks for letting me know that they had a phone number.  On the website it seemed I could only email them.  Since it's Christmas Eve and I wasn't going to get the necklace by Christmas anyway, I'll wait to see if they answer my email after the 1st of the year.  If not, I'm giving them a call!


----------



## NewportSweetPea (Dec 25, 2013)

> I'm not thrilled with the box, I'm not sure I'll do this one again. The necklace made me break out and the makeup was eh. So I will rethink buying for the next quarter!


The necklace made you break out? What was your necklace?


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Dec 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sarahinnola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I live in the West Loop. I've been looking for indoor climbing gyms and a new sky diving center. I'll have to check out the rappelling events. I did that in Nola for Saints charity events a few times, and it was a blast. You should check out Hero cameras too- they're awesome. You strap it right to your harness and it records everything.
Yay to shared activities!

I actually have a GoPro Hero 3, it's hard to see but I'm wearing it on my helmet in the rappelling photo.

The Fitness Formula @ ~1200 n LaSalle and the XSport at North/Wells both have indoor rock climbing walls. I think UIC has one too but I'm not sure if you have to be a student to take lessons. I'm actually debating taking rock climbing lessons through Chicago Sport and Social in the Spring at the FF on LaSalle. Let me know if you end up going somewhere and what you think of the facility


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Dec 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow, that's awesome! I have a friend who did something similar in Dallas, but didn't realize that there was an event in Chicago.  Btw - if you're interested, we're looking at a MUT Chicagoland meetup the week of the 30th, and there's a thread w/ details
Thank you





I just responded in the Chicagoland thread, I appreciate the heads up.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 28, 2013)

I finally got my box! There had been some mixup and my order hadn't been put in, but they got back with me quickly and sent it priority.

My key is silver and says "strength". I got the NYX in Ciao Bella, the red lip gloss, and the headphones in orange and yellow (my last choice, but still actually kind of cute).


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 28, 2013)

Btw, when you order the underwear, they give you a free gift if you share your purchase! That includes emailing someone about it, so that's what I did rather than tweeting it or fb'ing it. 

All that are available right now in terms of underwear are thongs but I ordered a basic black one and will see how I like their fit.  I hope the free gift is a pair of their cute socks or something like that.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 30, 2013)

Here's my key, shadow, headphones, and the Don't Stop Red lipgloss. Really happy with this box, even though I got it so late. I will stick around for spring!


----------



## ItsASubInABox (Dec 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Btw, when you order the underwear, they give you a free gift if you share your purchase! That includes emailing someone about it, so that's what I did rather than tweeting it or fb'ing it. 

All that are available right now in terms of underwear are thongs but I ordered a basic black one and will see how I like their fit.  I hope the free gift is a pair of their cute socks or something like that.

I ordered 2 pairs of socks that were $10 each and my code worked on those so they were free.  I also emailed to my other email address for the free gift if I shared my purchase.


----------



## rachelshine (Dec 30, 2013)

I keep forgetting about the MeUndies!! Will go look now, thanks for the tip re: free gift ladies!!

Has anyone tried the Physique57 yet??


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 30, 2013)

My panties shipped already! Will post when I get them and let you know what the free gift is.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 30, 2013)

My socks shipped today! Excited to see what the gift is.


----------



## nectarbean (Dec 30, 2013)

I got my undies order today. I ordered 2 tshirts since I had 2 codes. They are really soft but no way I'd pay that much out of pocket for a plain white t. Sad they didn't have have anything other than thongs in my size. I bet the underwear is just as soft.


----------



## CourtneyC (Dec 31, 2013)

i ordered a pair of socks and undies and paid $4. I love that they have free shipping, but not sure whether I would pay $16 for a pair of underwear going forward.

Mine should be here soon!


----------



## Yeti (Dec 31, 2013)

My MeUndies order came yesterday.  I got the chevron briefs, and they are super cute and soft!  They maybe run a bit small, however that could just be me.  I have been 'suffering' under an onslaught of holiday cookies and candies of late.  There was no 'free gift' in my bag, just a coupon thing to give to a friend =/  I am not sure if that is supposed to be it or if I botched the share thing.  While they are really nice I don't think I will order from them again.  $20 is a lot for underwear.  The lined part is super small, so I am not even sure how practical they are yet.  Guess I will find out soon enough, lol!


----------



## CourtneyC (Dec 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Yeti* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My MeUndies order came yesterday.  I got the chevron briefs, and they are super cute and soft!  They maybe run a bit small, however that could just be me.  I have been 'suffering' under an onslaught of holiday cookies and candies of late.  There was no 'free gift' in my bag, just a coupon thing to give to a friend =/  I am not sure if that is supposed to be it or if I botched the share thing.  While they are really nice I don't think I will order from them again.  $20 is a lot for underwear.  The lined part is super small, so I am not even sure how practical they are yet.  Guess I will find out soon enough, lol!
Ooh glad I sized up then.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 31, 2013)

Yeah, I love socks and undies but it will be a cold day in hell before I spend 20 on a pair of undies or 10 on a pair of socks...BUT I am excited to try them, nonetheless  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 31, 2013)

it's good that they were actually free and therefore added good value to the box. It's also nice that they picked a company with options for women who don't wear sizes in their range, bc they have really cute socks.


----------



## CourtneyC (Dec 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

it's good that they were actually free and therefore added good value to the box. It's also nice that they picked a company with options for women who don't wear sizes in their range, bc they have really cute socks.
Yup agree! I think it was a great value-added, especially since there was not even a shipping cost to us.

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah, I love socks and undies but it will be a cold day in hell before I spend 20 on a pair of undies or 10 on a pair of socks...BUT I am excited to try them, nonetheless  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

hah exactly. last time i bought socks, it was a pack of socks for $10. When I buy fun, decorative socks I usually get them at Walmart or Target for two bucks.


----------



## rachelshine (Dec 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah, I love socks and undies but it will be a cold day in hell before I spend 20 on a pair of undies or 10 on a pair of socks...BUT I am excited to try them, nonetheless  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
bahaha exactly! I even still went boring with the meundies order and got a black thong, so we'll see!!


----------



## kristab94 (Dec 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CourtneyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i ordered a pair of socks and undies and paid $4. I love that they have free shipping, but not sure whether I would pay $16 for a pair of underwear going forward.

Mine should be here soon!
How did you get a coupon code and the FFF box code to stick?  When I add the FFF code it deleted another promotion I added  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CourtneyC (Dec 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kristab94* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How did you get a coupon code and the FFF box code to stick?  When I add the FFF code it deleted another promotion I added  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I didn't. I just did the $20 underwear and the $10 socks, then clicked the box to get 20% off if it's on re-occuring shipment and then I have until February to decide if I want to cancel it or not.


----------



## kristab94 (Dec 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CourtneyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I didn't. I just did the $20 underwear and the $10 socks, then clicked the box to get 20% off if it's on re-occuring shipment and then I have until February to decide if I want to cancel it or not. 
Ah, ok.  Thanks!


----------



## kristab94 (Jan 2, 2014)

So, I ordered 2 pairs of socks - order total $20 - $20 credit it showed total for order as $0.  Now seeing a charge of $1.80 on my credit card.  Not cool.  I know it's only $1.80, but how can they charge me for $0 total?  Seems wrong.


----------



## jenniferrose (Jan 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kristab94* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So, I ordered 2 pairs of socks - order total $20 - $20 credit it showed total for order as $0.  Now seeing a charge of $1.80 on my credit card.  Not cool.  I know it's only $1.80, but how can they charge me for $0 total?  Seems wrong. 

Mine did the same thing. Said total was $0 but then there was a line below that indicated tax. $1.80 would be 9% tax.


----------



## CourtneyC (Jan 2, 2014)

> Mine did the same thing. Said total was $0 but then there was a line below that indicated tax. $1.80 would be 9% tax.


 I was about to say the same. There was tax on my order.


----------



## dawn767 (Jan 2, 2014)

I don't know about anyone else, but they didn't send any free gift for sharing on Twitter like it said they would. I just got the underwear and that's it. I emailed them about it and they gave me $3 credit towards next purchase lol. Definitely not ever using that.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Jan 2, 2014)

Apparently there was some kind of screw up with UPS and my box was damaged and returned. FFF claims they didn't know until they looked at the account.  They're refunding me for this box and issuing a $10 credit for the next, but I would have liked this one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (Jan 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dawn767* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't know about anyone else, but they didn't send any free gift for sharing on Twitter like it said they would. I just got the underwear and that's it. I emailed them about it and they gave me $3 credit towards next purchase lol. Definitely not ever using that.
well that's annoying!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 2, 2014)

I got my socks!

They're cute. Nice fabric. Would definitely not pay $10 a piece for them, but they're nice.

The only "free gift" I got was a card for $5 off an order of $35 or more to give to a friend for their first order...lame. "Your reward for promoting us is...to promote us again!" lol.


----------



## rachelshine (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my socks!

They're cute. Nice fabric. Would definitely not pay $10 a piece for them, but they're nice.

The only "free gift" I got was a card for $5 off an order of $35 or more to give to a friend for their first order...lame. "Your reward for promoting us is...to promote us again!" lol.
hahah, that's ridiculous! whatever we shared the first time was like 20% off a purchase or something if your friend/your other email address clicked on it. 

they could have at least thrown in like hair ties or something lol


----------



## CourtneyC (Jan 4, 2014)

So I guess my undies sold out due to high demand. Kinda sad because I actually thought they would be in my mailbox by now instead of getting an email they're sold out. They were nice though and gave me a credit to pick out a different pair or save the credit until they restock. I ended up ordering the January pair of the month (camo). My socks should be here any day now but I guess it'll be another few weeks for the undies.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my socks!

They're cute. Nice fabric. Would definitely not pay $10 a piece for them, but they're nice.

The only "free gift" I got was a card for $5 off an order of $35 or more to give to a friend for their first order...lame. "Your reward for promoting us is...to promote us again!" lol.
hahah, that's ridiculous! whatever we shared the first time was like 20% off a purchase or something if your friend/your other email address clicked on it. 

they could have at least thrown in like hair ties or something lol

Right, a free gift wasn't necessary, obviously, but they shouldn't say "share this and get a free gift" if they aren't going to send anything but a "discount" for a friend, lol...not a big deal, just kind of funny.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nicepenguins (Jan 4, 2014)

No free gift here either. The undies are comfy though!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (Jan 4, 2014)

Looks like we got duped y'all! Oh well, free gifts aren't a requirement, like @yousoldtheworld said. But they shouldn't advertise one if it's not actually something tangible/something WE could use personally lol. 

The undies look comfy tho  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@Dayo Steph , ugh that is soo awful! I wish they could have done more than just $10 credit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CourtneyC (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Apparently there was some kind of screw up with UPS and my box was damaged and returned. FFF claims they didn't know until they looked at the account.  They're refunding me for this box and issuing a $10 credit for the next, but I would have liked this one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Oh no  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have a few items from my box that I don't really want. If you're interested you can have them.  I have the Lorna Jane bracelet, the Simple cleanser and the Nyx eyeshadow (I gifted the ear buds, traded the lip gloss and kept the necklace and eye cream.) They're on my trade list.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CourtneyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Oh no  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have a few items from my box that I don't really want. If you're interested you can have them.  I have the Lorna Jane bracelet, the Simple cleanser and the Nyx eyeshadow (I gifted the ear buds, traded the lip gloss and kept the necklace and eye cream.) They're on my trade list. 
Aww, thank you.   If your Nyx shadow is the purple I'd be very interested in trading!


----------



## kristab94 (Jan 5, 2014)

FYI for anyone who hasn't used their MeUndies credit.  I just got the socks I ordered and they are HUGE.  I ordered from the women's section and don't have small feet (size 9) and they are WAY too big for me.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CourtneyC (Jan 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kristab94* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  FYI for anyone who hasn't used their MeUndies credit.  I just got the socks I ordered and they are HUGE.  I ordered from the women's section and don't have small feet (size 9) and they are WAY too big for me.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Oh no! Im a 9 too and ordered a pair of socks.


----------



## kristab94 (Jan 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CourtneyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh no! Im a 9 too and ordered a pair of socks. 




I hope they fit you better than they fit me!  As it stands, my husband just got 2 pairs of purple striped socks.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 5, 2014)

I wear size 9 or 10...they are big, but wearable for me...but I like being able to pull them up higher in the winter.


----------



## rachelshine (Jan 5, 2014)

Annnnd my undies has a hole in them already! I put them on, and then looked &amp; saw there was a hole. WTF.


----------



## CourtneyC (Jan 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Annnnd my undies has a hole in them already! I put them on, and then looked &amp; saw there was a hole. WTF.
Nuh uh! This makes me sad 





You should definitely email them and see if they will replace them.


----------



## rachelshine (Jan 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CourtneyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nuh uh! This makes me sad 





You should definitely email them and see if they will replace them.
Ya I am def going to. Was going to check if they had a CS # to call Monday. Wanted to talk about that and the "free gift" thing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## polarama (Jan 5, 2014)

I got my socks--they are soft and cute.  My "gift" was even more ridic--it was a card w/a code that said "give this to a friend and they'll get a free gift"   I agree w/the posters that have said that they don't HAVE to do a gift, so I'm not that peeved about it.  I am glad that the $20 was a true $20--I paid zilch for my socks.  Thanks, FFF!


----------



## CourtneyC (Jan 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *polarama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my socks--they are soft and cute.  My "gift" was even more ridic--it was a card w/a code that said "give this to a friend and they'll get a free gift"   I agree w/the posters that have said that they don't HAVE to do a gift, so I'm not that peeved about it.  I am glad that the $20 was a true $20--I paid zilch for my socks.  Thanks, FFF!
Womp womp! I agree - if you make a promise for a free gift, then provide on it. No one likes false promises! In their defense, their Customer Service lady said they'd been hit with an unexpected amount of orders. Maybe they ran out? 

Sorry, I always like to play devil's advocate.


----------



## Meggpi (Jan 6, 2014)

> I got my socks--they are soft and cute. Â My "gift" was even more ridic--it was a card w/a code that said "give this to a friend and they'll get a free gift" Â  I agree w/the posters that have said that they don't HAVE to do a gift, so I'm not that peeved about it. Â I am glad that the $20 was a true $20--I paid zilch for my socks. Â Thanks, FFF!


 See, their free gift is a card to give to a friend for a free gift.


----------



## kristab94 (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


See, their free gift is a card to give to a friend for a free gift.
Whose free gift is to give to a friend for a free gift.


----------



## polarama (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kristab94* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Whose free gift is to give to a friend for a free gift. 


MeUndies--they had a promo when you ordered that if you shared it with a friend via email or social media, they'd include a free gift in your order.  A lot of us got "gifts" that weren't really gifts.


----------



## kristab94 (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *polarama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

MeUndies--they had a promo when you ordered that if you shared it with a friend via email or social media, they'd include a free gift in your order.  A lot of us got "gifts" that weren't really gifts.  
I guess my joke translated poorly.  With my order my "free gift" was my friend would get a free gift with order.  My joke was then my friend's gift would be their friends would get free gifts...and so on.


----------



## polarama (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kristab94* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I guess my joke translated poorly.  With my order my "free gift" was my friend would get a free gift with order.  My joke was then my friend's gift would be their friends would get free gifts...and so on.  


Ah!  I totally misread that!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

On a FFF note--that Bioxidea mask was amazing.  I felt and saw a difference in my skin.   I've been really pleased with this quarter's box.  Totally makes up for my Fall box not getting to me until late November.


----------



## CourtneyC (Jan 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *polarama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

Ah!  I totally misread that!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

On a FFF note--that Bioxidea mask was amazing.  I felt and saw a difference in my skin.   I've been really pleased with this quarter's box.  Totally makes up for my Fall box not getting to me until late November. 
Yes it was amazing. I was very pleasantly surprised with how soft my skin felt for days afterward. I want to buy some for myself now


----------



## rachelshine (Jan 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CourtneyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes it was amazing. I was very pleasantly surprised with how soft my skin felt for days afterward. I want to buy some for myself now 


Quote: Originally Posted by *polarama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

Ah!  I totally misread that!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

On a FFF note--that Bioxidea mask was amazing.  I felt and saw a difference in my skin.   I've been really pleased with this quarter's box.  Totally makes up for my Fall box not getting to me until late November. 
Meep, I hope I don't fall in love with it! $59 for 3 masks :X


----------



## kristab94 (Jan 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

Meep, I hope I don't fall in love with it! $59 for 3 masks :X
Oh man!  I didn't realize they were that pricey.  I guess I'll just hope I get more in future subscriptions.


----------



## CourtneyC (Jan 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

Meep, I hope I don't fall in love with it! $59 for 3 masks :X
Yeah i know- they're soo pricey. They're going on my birthday/Christmas wish list though.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *CourtneyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes it was amazing. I was very pleasantly surprised with how soft my skin felt for days afterward. I want to buy some for myself now 


Quote: Originally Posted by *polarama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

Ah!  I totally misread that!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

On a FFF note--that Bioxidea mask was amazing.  I felt and saw a difference in my skin.   I've been really pleased with this quarter's box.  Totally makes up for my Fall box not getting to me until late November. 
Meep, I hope I don't fall in love with it! $59 for 3 masks :X


The mask was just okay for me. I didn't notice any real difference, unfortunately...but I'm glad, because that is pricey!


----------



## itsMac (Jan 17, 2014)

I am in love with the boy shorts I got from MeUndies.com...I wish they weren't so expensive because I would buy a ton of them!


----------



## dawn767 (Jan 27, 2014)

Hey everyone, I started the Spring 2014 box thread:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/140569/fabfitfun-spring-2014-box-spoilers

because FabFitFun has already mentioned it on Facebook  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## polarama (Feb 26, 2014)

Just a reminder for everyone that the Physique 57 code expires soon (I think early-mid March), so if you haven't used it, use it now!  I've done one of the videos, it's not really my type of workout, but it was fun and free so worth a try.


----------



## rachelshine (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *polarama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just a reminder for everyone that the Physique 57 code expires soon (I think early-mid March), so if you haven't used it, use it now!  I've done one of the videos, it's not really my type of workout, but it was fun and free so worth a try.
Ohhh thank you!! I'm going to go try one now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

